# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  هيئة التحكيم الرياضية تحل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم

## musab aljak

*اصدرت هيئة التحكيم الرياضية في السودان قرارا بحل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم , وجاء قرار الهيئة بناء علي الطعن الذي تقدم به في وقت سابق صلاح ادريس الذي خاض انتخابات الاتحاد العام الماضي مرشحا للرئاسة , وياتي القرار في الوقت الذي يتاهب فيه السودان لاستضافة بطولة منتخبات الامم الافريقية للمحليين  الشهر القادم , وكان الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( فيفا) رفض الاعتراف بنتيجة الجولة الاولي لانتخابات الاتحاد بسبب منع رئيس الاتحاد السابق كمال شداد من اعادة ترشيح نفسه وفقا لنصوص القانون السوداني الامر الذي اعتبره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم مخالفا لقواعده , 
المصدر الشروق
*

----------


## musab aljak

* وزير الشباب والرياضة يدعو لمؤتمرصحفي بخصوص قرار اللجنةالتحكيمية وسيتم رفض قرار قبول الطعن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولعت تاني

*

----------


## musab aljak

*ربك يستر 
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*دي مصيبة
والزول ده شنو شايل سكاكينو ويطعن
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الفوضى فى بلادى
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*غايتو جنس غايتو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الخبر دا مالو شكله بايت


بعد محكمة التحكيم الرياضية دي بتاعة لوزان ولا السودان
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا مان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اصدرت هيئة التحكيم الرياضية في السودان قرارا بحل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم , وجاء قرار الهيئة بناء علي الطعن الذي تقدم به في وقت سابق صلاح ادريس الذي خاض انتخابات الاتحاد العام الماضي مرشحا للرئاسة , وياتي القرار في الوقت الذي يتاهب فيه السودان لاستضافة بطولة منتخبات الامم الافريقية للمحليين  الشهر القادم , وكان الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( فيفا) رفض الاعتراف بنتيجة الجولة الاولي لانتخابات الاتحاد بسبب منع رئيس الاتحاد السابق كمال شداد من اعادة ترشيح نفسه وفقا لنصوص القانون السوداني الامر الذي اعتبره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم مخالفا لقواعده , 
المصدر الشروق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
برضو ما حيفوز .. دي تجارة بسمعة السودان ساااااااكت
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الوزير في مؤتمره الصحفي علي الازاعة الرياضية يرفض قرار لجنة التحكيم بخصوص إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد ويقول أن قرارات الوزير تستأنف فقط لدي رئيس الجمهورية أو رئاسة مجلس الوزراء ..,
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الوزير في مؤتمره الصحفي علي الازاعة الرياضية يرفض قرار لجنة التحكيم بخصوص إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد ويقول أن قرارات الوزير تستأنف فقط لدي رئيس الجمهورية أو رئاسة مجلس الوزراء ..,



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا الشغل ذاااتو ، امشي اشرب من البحر يا ادريس
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*لماذا كل هذا الجدل اين القانون من البداية
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*والله أحسن زاتو ...
                        	*

----------

